# LOOK You Can Own A Komodo Dragon...



## Danny200 (Aug 8, 2008)

Komodo Dragon - Anyone interested in gettin a komodo?

these people own komodo dragons and i was wondering if its possible to own one as a pet in the UK?

and where can you buy them lol they are soooooo big and be great to own one


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

lol have you actually read all the way through that page, kinda tells you the cost and why there not a great pet right there.


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

didnt read all of that link but looked like nobody had one and they was talking about hippos and things , i doubt you could get one even if you wanted one and im sure it would be dwa


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

OMG! 
I've loved them since I was little, never really saw them as pets though...too majestic and wild to be domesticated in my opinion Then again - my OH found a shop online where you can buy a tiger lol.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

blackdragon said:


> didnt read all of that link but looked like nobody had one and they was talking about hippos and things , i doubt you could get one even if you wanted one and im sure it would be dwa


Komodo's are not on on D.W.A.A


----------



## Danny200 (Aug 8, 2008)

some of the topics i read there some people said that they owned them and had pics of them but maybe they was lieing im not sure but you might be able to own one maybe someone on here could bread one and sell?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

You don't need a dwa licence to own one


----------



## mybeardeddragons (Oct 1, 2007)

But it helps if you are mad! 

Would you want a pet that eyed you up as dinner?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Danny200 said:


> maybe someone on here could bread one and sell?


The breading is not an issue, it's dipping them in the beaten egg first that's the problem. :whistling2:


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

Fangio said:


> Komodo's are not on on D.W.A.A


that suprises me


----------



## mattm85 (Sep 10, 2008)

they rae awesome animals but my cham makes me jump enough when it goes for me....let alone a 6ft killing machine!! too wild and too hungry for my liking as a pet.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

blackdragon said:


> that suprises me


true tho only dwa lizards are beaded dragons an gila monsters (both venomous) komodo's are perfectly legal


----------



## markbuxton (Aug 18, 2008)

nice lizard till it eats you lol


----------



## Jude (Jul 14, 2007)

Fixx said:


> The breading is not an issue, it's dipping them in the beaten egg first that's the problem. :whistling2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## Legless and Hairless (Sep 24, 2008)

Even with a DWA you cant have a Komodo dragon unfortunately...Id love one! I have a Cape monitor and I pick up a Nile Monitor next month, thats the closest I will get!


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

I dont think you can get their food from livefood stores either. Ive never seen fresh deer etc lol
Maybe you could give them a load of bunnies.


----------



## Legless and Hairless (Sep 24, 2008)

LMAO....instead he will choose to eat his owner!!! I suppose its agood burglar deterrant if the area the owner lives in is a target for that sort of thing!! Break in....steel dvd player...get eaten....only evidence is plug hanging oput of dragons mouth and fresh blood!


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Torres13 said:


> I dont think you can get their food from livefood stores either. Ive never seen fresh deer etc lol
> Maybe you could give them a load of bunnies.


 
Youd just go to a farmers market and buy piglets and lambs only the cutest 1's though

 you could name em breakfast and dinner:whistling2:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

there was a horror story a while ago about an american who got two illegally, had them in a huge open top enclosure he used laders to get up to them and he fell in and straight infrot of his adult male, he got killed and partially eaten, or so the story goes,
dunno if theres any truth to it but i guess it would be possible lol


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

lycanlord20 said:


> there was a horror story a while ago about an american who got two illegally, had them in a huge open top enclosure he used laders to get up to them and he fell in and straight infrot of his adult male, he got killed and partially eaten, or so the story goes,
> dunno if theres any truth to it but i guess it would be possible lol


wot a rubish way 2 go! oooh the pain!

i might google that, souns quit interesting



and about keeping them as pets, i always thought that you had to be invited or asked by the leader of the country if you would like one?
im pronanly completely wrong there though.


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

Fixx said:


> The breading is not an issue, it's dipping them in the beaten egg first that's the problem. :whistling2:


:roll2::roll2:ssooooooooooooooooo funny:2thumb:


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

would a 2foot fish tank with no lid be ok for an adult?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

why the hell would you want one?


----------



## mybeardeddragons (Oct 1, 2007)

Ceratophrys said:


> would a 2foot fish tank with no lid be ok for an adult?


I think you might be looking more for a 4ft! :lol2:


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

when i was younger my dads m8 was offered a pair of komodo dragons,he was in the illigal reptile trade tho,
thing is lol,my old man was seriously considering converting the yard into an inclosier,of corse he thought better of it,but theyre out there somewhere,!!!
it was a good few years back mind


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

You cant legally own own as they cant be taken off the islands. Zoo's and the like are OK but not private collectors. Think they are about £30,000 on the black market, for a baby.:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

People who wanted one could go for a Croc monitor, they grow longer than a Komodo. Could get a Water monitor like me, Similar length and as mentioned the "lovely" nile monitor, they have the same temperament. :2thumb:


----------

